# Compartment Tub Filled With Water-Chevy Cruze 2017



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How old is the car? This should still be covered under warranty. If I recall, the 2nd gens have a known issue where this can happen.


----------



## amandagripp (Sep 23, 2019)

2017 Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think there's some modules back that may have gone for a swim. You've got two problems - a leak and the damage caused by the leak. Assuming your B2B warranty is still in effect, I'd make it the dealer's problem.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I Have the same year.

Looks to me like that's where all the electronics reside..with the battery.

ECM, bcm, etc. I'm surprised it even runs.

I could be wrong but I don't think warranty covers floods. Acts of weather or of abuse.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://testing-public.carmd.com/Tsb/Download/112180/4311568











New Bulletin for Gen 2 water leak


Date: December 14, 2016 Subject: 16147 - Customer Satisfaction Program Center High Mount Stop Lamp Water Leak Models: 2016-2017 Chevrolet Cruze To: All General Motors Dealers General Motors is releasing Customer...




www.cruzetalk.com













trunk water leak tsb 13272A fix (knock on wood)


My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think warranty covers floods. Acts of weather or of abuse.


That makes sense. The exception might be that, if a seal or gasket failed that caused the leak, and that gasket was still under warranty, I think someone could make a good case that the resulting damage should be covered. But I'm not a lawyer 

After that, maybe comprehensive insurance might apply, if water damage isn't excluded.

Doug

[Edit] I see Blasiri beat me to it, and with specific info 

.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

2 recall/programs I know of that affect the early 2Gen cars, my 2016 has had both performed on it. 

The first one was to fix a possible water leak in the high center brake light.
The second was to install rubber drain plugs in the floor of the battery compartment to let out the water from the leaking brake light.

I'd say your car needs the second fix and possibly the first


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bottom line, it's not like the car got caught in a flood, or the owner left the windows down. It rained and a seal that's known to be faulty is what led to the flooding inside. It looks like GM's fault to me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Forgot about the brake light issue. :-(


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I had that recall done on my '16. Essentially the high mount brake light loosens up and then allows water to follow down into the tub. Definitely time to contact Chevy.


----------



## amandagripp (Sep 23, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I Have the same year.
> 
> Looks to me like that's where all the electronics reside..with the battery.
> 
> ...


It quit working last night. The transmission quit shift gears and the engine became very loud. Now I have to see what the insurance says. Is it a total loss or not?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That sounds like something else...the TCM is located up by (or in) the transmission.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> That makes sense. The exception might be that, if a seal or gasket failed that caused the leak, and that gasket was still under warranty, I think someone could make a good case that the resulting damage should be covered. But I'm not a lawyer
> 
> After that, maybe comprehensive insurance might apply, if water damage isn't excluded.
> 
> ...


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile.










Blasiri? related to siri? naww...


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

My 2016 sedan had a water leak and it turned out to be the rear trunk spoiler for the RS package that was the culprit. Had it back to the dealer three times before they got it fixed. Not a drop of water inside since they put some sealer on the bottom of the spoiler. Didn't have the other electrical issues though.


----------

